# Octave Mandolin/Guitar Hybrid



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Body of an archtop acoustic. Neck and strings of an Octave Mandolin. I like it. Always found the regular mandolin a little small and cramped to play.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Saw something similar at L&M. It was called a mandotar I believe. Thought it sounded pretty good but was a little disappointed that it didn't have 12 strings for a truer mandolin sound.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Something that is more affordable....






14 fret - 23" scale. You can even string it like a 8 string guitar instead of a mandolin if you want. Think Tenor Guitar but with strings doubled like a 12 string.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

How much do these two examples go for? The one I mentioned was around 600-700. 
Some mandolins are pretty expensive. L&M has a Gibson in their site that is $14k. Ouch!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

A Pono MN-20, 23" Scale, 14 fret to the body is $1199 US - ~$1600 Cdn

Pono MN-20 Octave - Mahogany | Mandolin Store
(For some reason a Sunburst version of the same guitar is $200 more ??)


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Eek! The amount I would use it the $119 Denver I saw today would suit me fine. But you are right, those necks are small.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Now is that _made_ for David Lindley or what?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Slightly smaller Pono Octave Mandolin. 21.5" scale, 12 fret to the body...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

If I were to do it again, I'd spec a slightly wider neck, but I like this anyway. Made by Joshua House www.houseguitars.com


----------

